# ➡️ ❂ ✿ ❋ ✪ ✥ ✵  READ this before you post: English Only Guidelines — forum rules.



## cuchuflete

_*Index* to the English Only Guidelines_  *HERE*.


*The Quick Guide to English Only*​
We answer *specific **questions* about* words or phrases* in a *complete sentence* with *context and background* in a respectful, helpful and cordial manner.

-----------*----------​
* The Shorter Guide to English Only*​*Starting a thread *​
*Search the forum* for an answer or an existing thread before starting a new thread. (Forum Rule 1)
The *title should contain the specific words or phrase* you are asking about. (Forum Rule 3)
*Write out your question clearly in the post itself.* DO NOT use an image. DO NOT rely on the thread title or on links in your post.
Provide both *context and a full sample sentence* for every new thread.
*One topic per thread*. If you have a second question, start a new thread.
*Name the source* of any quoted material from websites or print sources (Forum Rule 4)

*DO NOT request a list*. For lists of synonyms or equivalents consult the WR Thesaurus. DO NOT ask a research question.
*DO NOT ask for proofreading*. If you have a text for correction, ask a specific question and give your own ideas.
Do not bump your threads or flood the forum. Read Forum Rule 8 for a fuller explanation.
See also:
Schoolwork/ Homework
Multiple-choice Questions – Which Option is Best?​
*Responding to a post*​
DO NOT reply to any thread or post that has    a   problem   such as: lack  of context, multiple topics, non-English    text,   SPAM,   etc.  Click on Report in the lower left corner of the post to report it.
DO NOT make wild guesses if the question is unclear. Ask for clarification. If there is no context, report the thread.
Focus on the question being asked.
DO NOT proofread and DO NOT rewrite someone’s work.
Verify your answer before posting.
*General guidance*

Be patient with non-native and native students of English.
Use standard English including capitalization and punctuation, to the best of your ability.
DO NOT use chatspeak or SMS abbreviations.
Only one topic to a thread.  NO chatting.
No audio or video files, or links to them, may be inserted without prior moderator approval.
DO NOT use any language other than English. This forum is for English ONLY.


_*Index* to the English Only Guidelines_  *HERE*.
(Click *blue underlined links* for more information.)
*Link to Forum Rules* here.


----------



## cuchuflete

*The Longer Guide to English Only*​(Click *blue underlined links* for more information.)

*What we do in the English Only forum*

 We answer *specific questions* about* words or phrases* in a *complete sentence* with *context and background* in a respectful, helpful and cordial manner.

This forum is for English Only – no other language.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Before you ask, SEARCH for the answer*
Look for the answer in the *Search* box at the top of the page. It will give you:


*definitions*
*previous threads* (if any) on the same subject - below the definitions, in blue links
*in context* link you can click to see your word(s) in contemporary context - also useful if you can’t think of a sentence for context.
*Tip: *You can put a single word in Search – *locate* – or multiple words  – *located in at* – or phrases *has nothing to do with*.
 *Click here for tips on searching the forum*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ASKING A QUESTION


Subject Box [Title]*


Specific word or phrase you would like to discuss.
Do not use *Help me!* or *Grammar* or *Question*.
The first character should NOT be punctuation, e.g. *"*cordial" – it creates problems for searching.
 *Message Box*


One question per thread. 
Put your *SENTENCE* + *CONTEXT *+ *QUESTION* in the post.
You may quote up to 4 sentences of text – or 4 lines of poetry or song lyrics. 
Post your quotation as text (as opposed to an image).
You may link to the complete article, poem or song lyrics.
You should acknowledge your source. 
 *Fine-Tuning*


Use standard English, including capital letters and punctuation.
Avoid chatspeak – _sb, sth, u, thanx_ – unless that is what you are asking about.
Use only abbreviations on the approved list.
Give your answer first for multiple-choice questions and homework.
We don't check your work for mistakes: See proofreading.
We can discuss a specific question about something you have written: See text correction.
We can't help with lists or research_._
If you post a link, say what is on it[ – don't post a bare link.
Get approval before posting audio or video files – or links to them. If you have approval, include the name of the moderator who approved the link in the post.
Do not "bump" your thread  for a quicker answer.
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ANSWERING A QUESTION*



Answer the question that is being asked.
Don’t guess if you don’t know.
If you need context, clarification or a sentence, ask nicely.
Verify your answer before posting.
If you quote a source or a related thread, review it to make sure it’s relevant.
Stay on topic and avoid chatting.
If you post a link, say what is on it – don't post a bare link.
Do not respond to proofreading requests, e.g. _Does this sound all right?_
Do not rewrite sentences.
Do not reply to posts that have the problems below … *Report them!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Report these posts by using the 'Report' link.*


No context.
Request for proofreading, a list or research.
Abusive language or flaming.
Off-topic.
Audio and video links that do not contain the name of a moderator who approved them.
Spam.
Foreign language post in English Only.
_You may report your own post to ask for a moderator's assistance if your original question has received no responses and the thread has gone off the first page of the forum. _
*Help/Permission/Moderators:*    Please send questions about the forum, moderation or rules to one of the moderators listed at the bottom of the forum page. These questions are off-topic in the forum and will be deleted.

*Moderators: *The moderators' linked names are listed at the bottom of the English Only forum page. Clicking on an individual name will lead to the profile page.

*Complete Forum Rules* are available in Rules  in the blue bar at the top of this page.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Resource thread*

English FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions)
Very Useful External Links: Too many valuable things to list – have a look!
International Phonetic Alphabet Links and Pronunciation Links
.


----------



## cuchuflete

*The Shorter Guide to English Only*
*The Longer Guide to English Only*

*Rules* and *FAQ* for all WordReference forums.


* Index to the English Only Guidelines*
​*How the rules work in the English Only forum*


Abbreviations that are accepted in the English Only forum.
Audio or video links and files
Chatspeak, SMS abbreviations and capital letters
Context and Background
Lists and research topics
Multiple-choice Questions - Which Option is Best?
Non-English languages in posts
Posting links
Proofreading/ Text for Correction
Quoting text from other sources
Schoolwork/ Homework
Standard English
*Help with searching*

Searching the Forum
Finding Examples in Context
   *English Only resource thread*

*Contacting a moderator*
*If you have questions *that are not answered by this information,    please  send a private message to an English Only moderator. You will see  us listed at the top of this page​
*If     you see a problematic post* (no context, not English, advertising,     offensive) that you feel should be brought to the moderators'  attention,    the easiest way to do this is to click on Report in the lower left corner of the post.


----------



## Kelly B

*Context and Background*

All threads need context and background.
English words and phrases can have many different meanings.  Understanding them depends on where, when and how they are used. When  you post a question, please include as much background information and  context as you can.
A question with no context may get an answer. If the question is straightforward, it may not be a wrong answer.
But the more context you provide, the better the answers will be 

*Background*
Where did you see or hear the word or phrase? In a book? … a newspaper? … a broadcast? … a conversation? 
What was the subject?
When was it written? Recently? A long time ago?
If you are quoting text, remember WordReference Rule #4 and make sure you acknowledge the source.

_Please also tell us if you are asking about something you wrote yourself. It prevents confusion._

*Context*
Some context is essential.
It is difficult to say how much context is required because it depends  on the question. But no one has ever posted a question with _too much_
The text coming immediately before and immediately after the word or  phrase under discussion - the sentence containing the word or phrase -  may be enough.
Ideally, please quote two sentences before, and one sentence after (the maximum quoted text allowed by Rule #4).

*Here are two contrasting examples:*

*No background, no context*
“…because the reader would miss the chickens.”
What does ‘miss the chickens’ mean? Is it about melancholy at their absence?

*Good background and context*
“…because the reader would miss the chickens.”
What does ‘miss the chickens’ mean? I read this in a book review of "Two Caravans",  a novel by Marina Lewycka about “…the innocence and oddities of  immigrants and immigrant life in Britain,” published in The Economist on  19 April 2007. _(That’s background)_
FULL QUOTE: "But to abandon _Two Caravans _for being too full of second-novel flaws would be a mistake. Not least because the reader would *miss the chickens*.  About halfway through the book the hapless caravanistas are enticed  into working in a factory chicken farm where the span of life, from  “hatchin' to catchin'”, lasts just five weeks. And what horrible weeks  they are—and not just for the chickens." _(That’s context)._

*Threads without context may be summarily closed.*
Please help promote useful questions and answers by reporting such threads (click on Report in the lower left corner of the post) instead of wasting time begging and pleading for background and context.


----------



## GenJen54

Schoolwork / Coursework

*Principles*​WordReference forums wish to help members to learn, but are adamantly opposed to doing people's work for them or assisting them in any way to misrepresent their competence.

These forums do not provide free schoolwork. If you want help with a school assignment or coursework, we expect you to do your own work first. Then, and _only_ then, you may post it with a request for help _*with specific doubts*_. This forum does not 'polish' homework for you. 


See also:
*Proofreading/Text for Correction*


----------



## GenJen54

*Multiple-choice Questions
and questions involving choices between two or more sentences:*

1. If your question is based on a multiple-choice question (for example,  from a test) you should provide the "correct" answer (if known), your  preferred answer, and your reasons for preferring that answer.

2. If you are asking about differences between sentences and your question is of this type:
"which is best?"​"which is preferred"​"which is more natural?"​you should explain what your uncertainty or difficulty is.

Unless you tell us what you think, and why, we cannot offer comments.

See also:
*Proofreading/Text for Correction*


----------



## timpeac

*Proofreading / Text for Correction*

You may ask a _*specific question*_ about a word, phrase or grammar issue contained in a sentence you have written and provide up to three additional sentences of your own text (essay, paragraph, cover letter, CV, resumé, etc) _as context_. You should *not* ask members to examine and correct the entire text. 

Those who respond are encouraged to make comments about grammar, syntax, style, punctuation, and other areas that need attention in the sentence in question. These should be side comments in posts that focus on the main question. _*Those who respond should not correct or re-write the entire text.*_

Please do not help a student or employment applicant misrepresent their level of competence in English.


----------



## panjandrum

*Chatspeak, SMS abbreviations and capital letters*

*Chatspeak *and _*SMS abbreviations*_ are forbidden in the English Only forum, other than as topics of discussion. 

Do not write "u" for "you", "thx" for "thank you", "btw" for "by the way", "gonna" for "going to", _etc_. 

Members are required to make their best attempt to write in standard English in this forum. That includes using _*capital letters*_ and _*punctuation*_.


----------



## cuchuflete

*Quoting text from other sources*

The WordReference rules on quoting text are summarized here for your convenience:

No web pages or copyrighted content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted.  Plagiarized content is forbidden.

*Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted.  Always acknowledge the source.*
*Song lyrics and poetry/verse may be quoted and translated up to a maximum of 4 lines.*
*Always acknowledge the source.*

All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception. 
​ 
    Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. _Links to sites that require a subscription or membership are not permitted._

*Additional information, including examples of source*
​
*Note to Posters:* *A link to an online source is not enough* – you must write out your source (see examples below).

*Note to Others:* *If the source is not named* - report it by clicking on Report in the lower-left corner of the post.

*Source* is required for three reasons:

*Copyright Issues *– Identifying the source helps prevent copyright problems for WordReference.
* Better Answers* – Knowing the source helps members give more focused answers.
* Forum Rule* – Rule 4.
*Note that threads without a source may be deleted at any time. *
Having to ask for a source adds unnecessary posts and wastes everyone’s time.

Thank you ...
*Source:* The English Only moderation team 
*
Examples of Source -- Links are optional, but appreciated*​
*Self-made sentence*
If you have written the sentence yourself, please tell us.

*Book*
_A Short History of Nearly Everything_, Bill Bryson.

*Film*
_Five Easy Pieces_ – United States_, _1970.

*TV Show*
_The Wire_ – United States, crime drama.

*Song*
_Singing in the Rain, _Frank Sinatra (complete lyrics at lyrics007.com)

*Article*
Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy: Plato, published March 2004 and revised August 2011. .

*Webpage*
FreeDictionary.com: wangle something from someone.
_or_
FreeDictionary.com: "wangle something from someone."
wangle

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Style notes to be really correct*
Titles of books, magazines, newspapers,  plays, TV shows, radio programs, and songs are capitalized and italicized:
The count of monte cristo. 
_The Count of Monte Cristo. _

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Covering Links*

*How to turn this ... *
FreeDictionary.com: "wangle something from someone."
wangle

*... into this:*
FreeDictionary.com: wangle something from someone.


Copy your URL to your computer clipboard: wangle
Use your cursor to highlight the text you want to use as a link: wangle something from someone
In the menu bar above your post, click the *Blue Globe with the Link* icon.
A dialog box will appear -- paste in the URL from your clipboard.
Click OK.
.

.


----------



## Kelly B

*Using languages other than English*

All posts in this monolingual forum should be fully comprehensible not only to native speakers, but to learners as well.  

Occasionally, an English translation or paraphrase or brief explanation of a non-English word or short phrase may be useful.  Any foreign word must be incidental, not essential, to understanding the post. The restriction is interpreted very narrowly; in most cases posts containing languages other than English will be deleted.


----------



## GenJen54

*Lists and Research topics*

*Lists: * Do not request a list. 
For lists of synonyms or equivalents consult the WR Thesaurus. The use of individual terms in a _specific context_ may be discussed in this forum.

*Research:* Do not ask questions such as:  


A question that is a survey of member opinions rather than a discussion of a specific linguistic issue. 
A question about creating a product or  business name, or about a potential advertising slogan. 
A question about hypothetical words or constructions rather than actual English usage. 
Research questions will be deleted. If you have a question that may be  a research question, check with a moderator before you post it. We may  be able to help structure the question so that it is acceptable, or suggest other ways in which the forum could be useful for what you have in mind.

Remember that there are many other resources on the Internet that can help you with lists and research.


----------



## panjandrum

*Acceptable abbreviations*

There are a small number of terms that are used so often in the English Only forum that their abbreviated forms are accepted.

*Forum-related*
*WR *- WordReference
*WRF* - WordReference Forum
*EO* - English Only forum. 
*OP - *Original Poster (the person who started the thread) or Original Post (the first post in the thread).

*Forms of English*
*AE* - American English, 
*BE *- British English.
Occasionally AmE, AmEn, BrE, BrEn have been used.

You may also come across other members of the xE family. These are usually obvious from the context or by looking at the location of the author. Examples that come to mind are: 
*AuE* - Australian English
*CaE* - Canadian English
*IE *- Irish English
*NAmE* - North American English (used by the OUP - Oxford University Press)
*NZE* - New Zealand English​
*Others (a very, very select list)*
*AHD* - American Heritage Dictionary
*CALD *- Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary
*RHU* - Random House Unabridged Dictionary
*M-W* - Merriam-Webster
*OALD* - Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
*OED* - Oxford English Dictionary
*OUP* - Oxford University Press

*If you use other abbreviations, you must define them with the first use.*


----------



## Kelly B

*Audio / video files*

Please note the recent addition to forum rules by the Administrator:

For audio and video:
These files are too difficult for the moderators to police, so:
- *No audio or video files  *– *or links to them* – *unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.*
- All these threads need to say which moderator approved them.***

So, let's try this, and hopefully it will not be too much of a burden on the moderators. Please only request approval of audio/video content that definitely has value for language learners here at the site. Also, please understand that some moderators are unable to visit many of the video sites because they connect from work and their employers forbid them from visiting such sites.

All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. _Please ask first._

** Note*: The websites listed in the  Pronunciation links section of the  International Phonetic Alphabet links post in our Resources thread are considered 'pre-approved'.
You won't need specific moderator's approval to post a link to one of those, but be sure to explain that the website is listed in our _Resources thread_.


----------



## cuchuflete

*Posting links to ask or answer a thread question*


Please do not simply populate posts with Google, Wikipedia or other links and few or no words of your own. It leaves the questioner no better off.

If you have found something that you believe is helpful to the discussion, explain or paraphrase it in your reply and by all means also offer a link to a specific location.

In so far as possible, posts should be understandable from what appears in the post itself. The use of links should be to add further value, explanation or reference.

*Note: *_Links to web sites that require a subscription or membership, such as Facebook and other social networking sites, are not permitted.  Such links are not accessible to all forum users, and are apt to have content that changes or is removed in a short time.  You are welcome to quote useful excerpts from such sites (up to normal forum limits of 4 lines for poetry/verse/lyrics and 4 sentences for other text). Always give attribution to your source._


----------



## cuchuflete

_*Index* to the English Only Guidelines_  *HERE*.​​ 
*The Quick Guide to English Only*​_(Moderators see note at end.)_*​
Be patient with non-native and native students of English.
Use standard English including capitalization and punctuation, to the best of your ability.
DO NOT use chatspeak or SMS abbreviations.
Only one topic to a thread.  NO chatting.
Name the source of any quoted material from websites or print sources.  (Read Rule 4.)
DO NOT use any language other than English. This forum is for English ONLY.
 *Responding to a post*

DO NOT reply to any thread or post that has a    problem such as: lack  of context, multiple topics, non-English text,    SPAM, etc.  Report the problem by clicking on Report at the bottom left of the post.
DO NOT make wild guesses if the question is unclear. Ask for clarification. If there is no context, report the thread.
Focus on the question being asked.
DO NOT proofread and DO NOT rewrite someone’s work.
Verify your answer before posting.
 *Starting a thread *

Search the forum for an answer or an existing thread before starting a new thread.
The title should contain the specific words or phrase you are asking about.
State your question clearly in the post itself. DO NOT rely on the thread title or on links in your post.
Provide both context and a full sample sentence for every new thread.
One topic per thread. If you have a second question, start a new thread.
DO NOT request a list.  DO NOT ask a research question.
DO NOT ask for proofreading. If you have a text for correction, ask a specific question and give your own ideas.
See also:
Schoolwork/ Homework
Multiple-choice Questions – Which Option is Best?

_*NOTE:* If you have fewer than 100 posts, a check list appears above the box in which you post a new thread. Read it before you submit your question.
_​**Moderator Note: *The Quick Guide from post #1 is duplicated here because there are posts in the forum with links to this post, #15  – the original home of the Quick Guide. Please do not remove this post.


----------



## Nunty

There are two ways to search the forums, and both can give good results. They are:

The *Dictionary and thread title search* box at the top of each page
The *Search Function* available through the search box in the right side of the light blue bar at the top of the page. The link marked More... at the bottom of the drop-down menu leads to the advanced search function.
*Dictionary and thread title search*
This is probably the easiest and most convenient way to search for a word, a pair of words, or a phrase.

If you enter a _single word_, it will first find that word in the WordReference Dictionary, which may have links to off-site dictionaries as well as definitions and sample sentences. The list of definitions is followed by links to forum threads that have the word in the thread title. (This is why we are so concerned that the thread titles be meaningful.)
_Example: _dinner​
Perhaps you want to compare the usage of _two or more words_.
_Example:_ dinner supper​
The search will return only threads with both words somewhere in the title, in any order.​
Another possibility is to look for threads with a _particular phrase_ in the title. In this case, use hyphens.
_Example: _your-dinner​​The search will return threads whose titles include these words in this order.​​To search for all forms of a regular verb:

The search normally returns the exact word entered the search box. For instance, if you search for '_need_', the search will return thread titles that include '_need_', but not titles with _'needs', 'needed'_, or '_needing_'. However, if you put an asterisk [***] at the end of the stem [_need_*], in addition to tiles containing '_need_', the search will return threads with titles containing '_needs', 'needed_', or '_needing'._​​Experiment by trying different word combinations. It can take a little while to get a feel for the kinds of search terms that work, but once you do you will find this is an excellent tool.

*Search function*

The *WordReference Advanced Search page* is more flexible than the _Dictionary and thread title search _box, but the principles are the same. It allows you to search the content of the threads as well as the titles.

You can access it through the link above, or you can use the '*Search*' link at the top right of this page and most forum pages. That link leads to a dropdown menu with a box for the term or terms you are interested in. Below this box are these options:

_Search only containers _- Choose this to search posts. Searching posts is useful when you don't know the thread title, but you recall a phrase or words that were used in the thread itself.​​_Search titles_ - This searches the titles. It also searches tags.​​_Search by user name_ - This function allows you to find all posts by a particular user, or all the threads that a user started.​
If you would like more options, select _*Advanced Search*_. It begins with the same options as above, and the following additional options: (Choose the relevant options. Ignore the rest.)

_Newer than_ and _Older than_ limit your search to a particular time period. You can use one or both.​_Search by tag_ See the Tag Usage Guide for an explanation of tags.​​(Ignore the _'Prefixes'_ option.)​​_Search in forums_ will let you specify the forums to be searched. There are two listings for 'English Only'. IF you choose the higher of the two, it will search both _English Only_ and _Dictionary Additions_. If you choose the '_English Only_' below that one, it will search the _English Only_ forum but not _Dictionary Additions_.​​_Sort results by_ will display the results either by date or by relevance or by the number of replies.​​_Display results as threads_ at the bottom is the final option. If you don't select this, the results will appear as individual posts which is the default setting.​


----------



## Nunty

*How to find examples of sentences using a word or a phrase:
*
Enter the word or phrase in the *Dictionary and thread title search* box at the top of the page, set to _English definition_.

Do the search. This will take you to a dictionary page. 
Below the search box on this page is an "in context" link. 
Click on the "in context" link even if the box is empty. It will find sentences in newspaper articles that use the word that you can look over. If you have questions about any of these sentences, you may start a thread on that sentence. (See: Quoting text from other sources )
_
Example:_ If you search for the phrase "your dinner", you will see this:

*your dinner*:
in Spanish | in French | English synonyms | English Collocations | in context | images
Click on the 'in context' link to see examples of the "your dinner."​


----------

